# How long did you crate train for?



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Your Q: When did you let your puppy out of the crate at night?

Right around 5 months. I keep her crate in the bedroom at night with the door open. Many times she will go in there on her own. She moves around during the night. In crate. On carpeted floor. Into bathroom for cool tile floor. Back into crate. We have the Pet Gear "The Other Door" garage door style, so the opening is large and there is no door to bump into. It's great!

BTW~ I am sure our pup would have been fine without night crating sooner, but I wanted to make sure she was ROCK SOLID. She NEVER relieved herself in her crate from day one, and she hadn't had an accident inside the home uncrated in many, many weeks...just wanted to really instill her already very good habits. She is still crated when I run errands during the day, unless they are super short, then she is in a gated off area in the familyroom/kitchen with her crate there too--door, again, open. I'll come home, and there she is snoozing in her crate! It's her safe place---SUCCESS!


----------



## berggred (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks! And so she let you know if she needs to go at nighttime?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We have 2 cats and they still are leary of Bayne's high energy so Bayne is crated at night and when we are not home, this will probably be indefinite or until we see him and the cats becoming friends. It is a slow process but I'm seeing less hissing and swiping and more staring and avoidance. LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog was out of her crate at night at 9 months - but only because it was too hot to leave her in the crate. I still had most of the house barricaded off, and she was in a puppy-proofed area. I kept her only in that (rather large) puppy-proofed area for at least another 3 months (at least; I can't remember exactly) before she had full access to the house.

Before you let your dog out at night, you'll just want to be sure she won't have access to anything she can swallow, chew, etc. (Oh, and totally housetrained!  ) They can be pretty crafty and quiet when everyone's asleep...


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

*Crate Training*

Crate training is great and should be used as a positive thing. When Gabe came home he was gated in the kitchen as that's the room I was in the most with him. I kept an open crate there with blankies and toys and hide treats in for the meandering pup to find them.

It's good for the car or for being away from home (like in a hotel or rental property).

We use a seat belt in the car now, but, have a coated wire crate in the bedroom for occasional times. They allow more air circulation and visibility for him and me. We use it sometimes with company, being wet from pool or bath, or just nap time. When he was little he got mouthy if he was tired and a short nap time always helped. 

I want him to be used to it and not fearful of using it so still use it on occasion.

Mostly he sleeps in bed with us though now. :sleeping:


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy was in the crate until a few months ago. I have taken it down completely and just store it in case we need it. She now sleeps in her Bagel Bed at the foot of my bed. She stays in the house with a couple of gates up during the day until I get home from work at 2. The only thing she has ever destroyed are scatter rugs.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My now 4 year old was crated at night until he was 8 months old. He was crated when I wasn't home until he was about 1.5 years.


----------

